# Forrest's press conference



## thetruth (Dec 26, 2008)

Did anyone get an air of smugness about Forrest at the press conference?   All of the other guys seemed quite grateful  to be there and although Forrest said Rashad came from a good camp the whole gum chewing not really caring attitude didn't sit well with me.   Now obviously coming in to the conference in a suit isn't necessary but Rashad was very polite and grateful to be there.  I am a little worried for Forrest.   

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## jarrod (Dec 27, 2008)

thetruth said:


> Did anyone get an air of smugness about Forrest at the press conference? All of the other guys seemed quite grateful to be there and although Forrest said Rashad came from a good camp the whole gum chewing not really caring attitude didn't sit well with me. Now obviously coming in to the conference in a suit isn't necessary but Rashad was very polite and grateful to be there. I am a little worried for Forrest.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
could just be part of his pre-fight mojo.  keeping his mind on the fight & not on the press.

jf


----------



## Carol (Dec 28, 2008)

Forrest looked like he was trying way to hard to be indifferent.  Looked like his mind was more on his posturing than anything else.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2008)

Rashad is a hard matchup for Forrest.  It should be an excellent fight.  I am torn because I really like Forrest and always have but Rashad is a *Spartan*. (and *Spartans *always stick together)


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 28, 2008)

I thought it was a good fight. Although for the first round, it was beginning to look like Griffin vs. Jackson II with Forrest trying to wear down the shorter Evans' front leg.

Forrest made a huge mistake by playing the attrition game with Evans. Leave that strategy to other combat sports.

Hopefully we'll see some exciting stuff from Forrest in his next fight. I do really like how he'll fight himself to a bloody pulp.

Rashad put up a good fight, and took opportunity when it presented itself. Standup guy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is the fight.

[yt]xMUALQS8-cs[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2008)

That is how a *Michigan State Spartan* does it!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 28, 2008)

Rashad was a monster and Forest look like he did not evn care, what is up with that?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 28, 2008)

Video's been yanked... what was the outcome?


----------



## Nolerama (Dec 28, 2008)

Rashad waited for an opening in the second round after getting kicked in the lead leg repeatedly by a laid-back Griffin.

That opening led to the second big takedown (I think) of the night and Evans maintained a position inside Griffin's guard. Evans then proceeded to exercise his ground and pound abilities. While Griffin seemed like he was going for a couple of submissions (I swear, he could have pulled off a teepee or armbar if he was a little quicker on his back) it was too little, too slow, and way too late.

The fight was stopped when Evans' strikes began landing on Griffin's face, causing Griffin's head to bounce on the mat repeatedly.

Both fighters seemed to look for a conservative game. IMO, I think it could have gone both ways. Evans just came out on top. They also showed a ton of class.

Evans vs. Jackson?? I'm down for that!


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 30, 2008)

Nolerama said:


> Evans vs. Jackson?? I'm down for that!


 
I would like to see that fight myself as well.  Jackson stated at the post fight conference though that he wants Forrest next which could possibly be a good next fight for both men.

Forrest seemed like his typical self to me.  He makes me laugh.


----------



## Journeyman (Dec 30, 2008)

Try mmaroot.com for videos of the fights.


----------

